# Battle Of Waterloo 2017



## Ryan aka BurtleCuber (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey guys just windering if anyone here is going to the battle of waterloo competition in Waterloo Ontario if anyone is just reply and I guess I'll see you there


----------



## Hero (Aug 29, 2017)

I am. I'm honestly surprised someone made a thread about this.


----------



## Ryan aka BurtleCuber (Aug 29, 2017)

Hero said:


> I am. I'm honestly surprised someone made a thread about this.


Ya i didnt see any about it so i did. whats your name? we should meet up!


----------

